# 6700k vs. 10000k



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

mrkho said:


> the 10k light gives out more algae because it has a little blue in it.


IMO that doesn't make much/any sense. I wouldn't do what they say. :icon_idea


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have run 10000K bulbs and it never resulted in an algae outbreak.

Mike


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 31, 2004)

I believe you're lfs said that because he was confused. It used to be said that acntic lights promoted algae growth. I'm not sure if that was proven or disproven, but I rarely hear about it anymore. Alot of people use 10k bulbs. It shouldn't cause any issues.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

I was running all 10k for a while- i noticed that my plants grew more compact. That's the only thing I noticed different.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

I've gone from 5500K to 6700 to 10000 and now back to 6700. 

The best growth I have observed has been with the 5500. The best color rendition has been with the 6700 (10,000K washes out fish and plant colors in the yellow/orange/red end of the spectrum.)


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

The LFS just doesn't know plant lighting and was going off old myths.

Kelvin used is really a personal preference. I most like 6700K mixed evenly with 8800K, but those used to be hard to find, so I use 10,000's with my 6700's.

and on actinics, some of the nicer looking planted tanks I've seen have used some actinic lighting, not counted towards total wattage.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The 10,000k bulbs are fine as others have stated. 

Also, he might be referring to actinic bulbs instead and have the bulbs mixed up. If you actually look at the actinic bulbs, they'll read 6,700k actinic on them; at least the old actinic PC bulbs that I've used before did. Not sure about the ones used today.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I like the look of 10,000 K bulbs mixed with 6700 K bulbs. Gives the tank a "crisp" appearance.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah I have to say that the 10,000K and 6,700K is a good combination- purely from a cosmetic point of view (plants don't seem to care).

10,000k's are fine.


----------



## orthikon (Dec 3, 2005)

Regarding my search for a light http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=208946#post208946 I have an LFS that I can order anything. 

So the question is what is the ideal temperature that I should get?

Note that I only have space for one bulb.


----------



## goldtooth (Mar 23, 2006)

Is 18000K too much ?


----------

